# Dead Space 3



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2013)

Dead Space 3 is an upcoming third person action-horror video game, developed by Visceral Games

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/1a/Dead_Space_3_PC_game_cover.jpg

*Developer(s) :*	Visceral Games
*Publisher(s) :*	Electronic Arts
*Composer(s) :*	Jason Graves, James Hannigan
*Series :*	Dead Space
*Engine :*	Visceral Engine
*Platform(s) :* 	Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360
*Release date(s) :* (NA) February 5, 2013
(AU) February 7, 2013
(EU) February 8, 2013[1]
*Genre(s) :*	Survival horror, third-person shooter

*New Trailor: *


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

I guess we already have a thread for this game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*



gameranand said:


> I guess we already have a thread for this game.



Where? I searched but didn't get any 

if its there then it should be merged.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

^^ I know you did and that thread is easy to miss. Anyway I bumped that thread also.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

Game is released..anybody started playing it


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

^^ Downloading


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*



vickybat said:


> ^^ Downloading



Thanks for the info. 

I'll play this game much later after the development is complete, I mean patches.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

WTF I haven't played any from the series...I'll be confused with plot/story if I start to play this part


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

Yes you will. Start with DS 1. And trust me all the games are worth playing, can't comment about this one though because I have not played it yet but both previous parts are really nice game and brings something new to the table in terms of horror since you haven't played any game from this series.
May I ask come you missed the entire series of this awesome game ??


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

Anyone up for co-op ? Playing solo is not much fun.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

Reached the end of the game. Final boss fight left. Pretty much action shooter till the point, not much horror.

Especially liked side missions.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

So story is finished or still a loophole for a TPS ??


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

It's like Mass Effect. Expect more sequels and dlcs.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*



Faun said:


> It's like Mass Effect. Expect more sequels and dlcs.



how does ds3 compare to ds1 and ds2 in terms of horror?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*



Faun said:


> Reached the end of the game. Final boss fight left. Pretty much action shooter till the point, not much horror.
> 
> Especially liked side missions.



Same here. In ch-18. The most impressive DS game yet. Enemies are varied and so are the environments.
I really liked the environment design. They are diverse and non-repititive which is great for a game of this length.
The story is a bit complex but classy. It has the right dose of science fiction and worthy of the protagonist's name "Issac Clarke" taken from Issac Asimov & Arthur C Clarke - two legendary
science fiction writers.

The weapon upgrade system is the best in the series and gives a lot of flexibility to combat. Boss fights are also great.
Yet to fight the final boss. Too many regenerating necromorphs in this game and you can't kill any. That really adds up the tension factor especially at higher difficulties with scarce ammo & supplies.

This one is  a bit difficult than previous games and also very long, spanning across 19 big levels. The side missions are worth it and increase overall length of the main campaign.

Must play game and one of the best to come out this year.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*



ghouse12311 said:


> how does ds3 compare to ds1 and ds2 in terms of horror?



It's not as scary as the first one was. I haven't played DS2.

More oriented towards action than scares. Better play co-op if you can.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*



Faun said:


> It's not as scary as the first one was. I haven't played DS2.
> 
> More oriented towards action than scares. Better play co-op if you can.



you should really play ds2 its awesome and also very scary...like there a raptor like necromorph who screams and charges at you out of nowhere and also they are pretty fast


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

And all I heard is bad things about this game that game does not have horror element.



ghouse12311 said:


> you should really play ds2 its awesome and also very scary...like there a raptor like necromorph who screams and charges at you out of nowhere and also they are pretty fast



First part was the best. This one wasn't that much scary as compared to first part.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*



ghouse12311 said:


> you should really play ds2 its awesome and also very scary...like there a raptor like necromorph who screams and charges at you out of nowhere and also they are pretty fast



Yeah, I saw those in DS 3 too. I think those chargers were in DS1 too.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

Completed the game. Ending was good.



Spoiler



Issac seems to be still alive.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*



vickybat said:


> Completed the game. Ending was good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How long was it ?


----------



## ad2013 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*

To be frank enough I didnt like the game much. Dead Space 2 was way better


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*



rajatGod512 said:


> How long was it ?



Pretty long. It took me 4 days clocking 4-5 hrs each day.
Story was great but a bit complicated than DS2. Its better than DS2 especially in story and weapon upgrade system.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Dead Space 3 Discussion Thread*



vickybat said:


> Pretty long. It took me 4 days clocking 4-5 hrs each day.
> Story was great but a bit complicated than DS2. Its better than DS2 especially in story and weapon upgrade system.



Thanks for the feedback. Just installed DS2, actually I left this game in the middle so starting again to get the whole idea about story before jumping in DS3.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome Game just completed the campaign ,  environment and level design is most impressive is DS3 in terms of horror my friend is thought of buying it but he`s confused b/w DS3 and RE6 what u guys suggest??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

RE6...


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks gameranand


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2013)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Awesome Game just completed the campaign ,  environment and level design is most impressive is DS3 in terms of horror my friend is thought of buying it but he`s confused b/w DS3 and RE6 what u guys suggest??



Horror level is reduced now in current release of DS & RE
earlier it was more of horror


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Few games boast as rich an atmosphere as Dead Space 3.  The music and sound design are top-notch as well,Playing in co-op erodes the sense of isolation, but the scares and the persistent sense of dread the series is known for remain intact


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Few games boast as rich an atmosphere as Dead Space 3.  The music and sound design are top-notch as well,Playing in co-op erodes the sense of isolation, but the scares and the persistent sense of dread the series is known for remain intact



Its nothing as scary as DS1. I suggested RE6 because it has 3 campaigns and more VFM.



SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Few games boast as rich an atmosphere as Dead Space 3.  The music and sound design are top-notch as well,Playing in co-op erodes the sense of isolation, but the scares and the persistent sense of dread the series is known for remain intact



Its nothing as scary as DS1. I suggested RE6 because it has 3 campaigns and more VFM.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its nothing as scary as DS1. I suggested RE6 because it has 3 campaigns and more VFM.Its nothing as scary as DS1. I suggested RE6 because it has 3 campaigns and more VFM.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2013)

Started playing this
now in Chapter 4


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just got my copy today..Hope this game lives up to the expectations


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 1, 2013)

surajramnani2k8 said:


> Just got my copy today..Hope this game lives up to the expectations



Where did you order it from?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2013)

^May be flipkart...

DS3 has new concept of weapon upgrades (I hope this doesn't confuse me)


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anyone play dead space 3 on ps3. I'd like to play co op. It's less scary that way lol. 
Add me 
Psn: niku4186


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 1, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Does anyone play dead space 3 on ps3. I'd like to play co op. It's less scary that way lol.
> Add me
> Psn: niku4186


Nobody here plays GayStation 3


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^May be flipkart...
> 
> DS3 has new concept of weapon upgrades (I hope this doesn't confuse me)



Your views about this game has made me spend Rs 2200 on dead space 2 and dead space 3 via flipkart today 

Hope I am not dissapointed.  Btw where can I get dead space 1 for PC from,"cough" version?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nobody here plays GayStation 3



No need to reply harshly buddy. It always causes more harm than any good.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nobody here plays GayStation 3



PC Elitist 
I dont own a PS3 but judging by your comment (No fanboy), you are really immature


----------



## Gollum (Apr 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nobody here plays GayStation 3


aww don't be like that 


gameranand said:


> No need to reply harshly buddy. It always causes more harm than any good.





Nerevarine said:


> PC Elitist
> I dont own a PS3 but judging by your comment (No fanboy), you are really immature



I guess all are PC gamers here. I could never get anyone in online mode on DS2 PC. Thankfully DS3 PS3 online has many playing the game in co op which is quite fun and less scary as you got your back covered


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah...each chapter has 100% completion rate...and bench system is totally revamped lots of items needs to be collected semiconductor,scrap metal etc etc
then there are frames,upper & lower tool upgrades...woaah im confused 



rock2702 said:


> Your views about this game has made me spend Rs 2200 on dead space 2 and dead space 3 via flipkart today
> 
> Hope I am not dissapointed.  Btw where can I get dead space 1 for PC from,"cough" version?



you've spent on worthy game...dnt worry

*cough* will always be there if u r not a n00b


----------



## Gollum (Apr 2, 2013)

You can use the scavenger bot or exchange blueprints from players online.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> You can use *the scavenger bot* or exchange blueprints from players online.


yeah got the scavenger bot...really nice

*how many weapons we can carry? as it was 4 in previous versions.*
also which is the best weapon to construct?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> yeah got the scavenger bot...really nice
> 
> *how many weapons we can carry? as it was 4 in previous versions.*
> also which is the best weapon to construct?



so far I se I can carry only 2 along with the scavanger bot
I have a plasma cutter with scattered array tip 
and lower tool is military engine with something that sends shards which ignites the target.
will post a screenshot later. the names are hard to remember.
I also got the negotiator and the evangelizer weapon as ps3 limited addition bonus.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2013)

^^seems like there are vast array of weapons in it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2013)

What an awesome game...completed in 19hrs 47 minutes (the longest in the series)

*Completion : 93.2% *(this is bcoz 6.8% was for Co-Op Missions which I didn't)
Graphics is excellent (Havok physics + Visceral Engine is damn awesome).
Story is truly amazing..there is every thing in this game emotions,love triangle.

The game has prologue which is excellent start & roaming in snow is awesome (in fact the snow detailing is top notch may be better than Lost Planet snow)
Character detailing & sound is mind boggling (lip sync + face expressions are wow)
Monsters are more detailed in this one...happy to see that gory nature is not reduced in this game.
Weapons Crafting is the major element & plus point in this game...which is way too deep (u can craft any type of weapon u want..any..)
I bought Indimidator (damn awesome) & upgraded Plasma Cutter (sweet)...
deploying scavengers (3 in this game) is really helpful to get resources.
only thing is Horror & Tension is NIL in this as compared to DS1 & DS2.
but still gameplay will keep u hooked & u'll never fill bored...puzzles are present in this version with different variety
Isaac has lot of emotional factor when losing the close one in the story...

Last boss fight was too easy 
The Wepon Upgrading bench & Suit Kiosk is heavily modified (which is good thing)...and Suits are the best in the whole series (& the best ever I've seen)

*My Rating - 9.5/10*

It's a must play for all DS fans...& for those who are new to this title.

EA rocks


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmm....Nice mini review. Sad that Horror is gone for good in the game, first part was quite scary and then DS2 was lesser and this one is not a horror game at all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Hmm....Nice mini review. Sad that Horror is gone for good in the game, first part was quite scary and then DS2 was lesser and this one is not a horror game at all.



yeah that was missing but still its a must play....have u started it?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> yeah that was missing but still its a must play....have u started it?



Nope, not yet. Busy in some college projects and playing XCOM these days when I get free time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Nope, not yet. Busy in some college projects and playing XCOM these days when I get free time.



I think u have not completed DS2 also...

it was a long path for me to complete the whole series in a row...phew...I m satisfied now


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2013)

For me, DS1 wasnt as scary as it could have been..
I remember old games like clive barker's undying which freaked me out


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I think u have not completed DS2 also...
> 
> it was a long path for me to complete the whole series in a row...phew...I m satisfied now



Well what can I say. You know me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

Also 
Completed Dead Space 3: Awakened (DLC) 
*Rating: 8/10*

this one takes where the main game was ended..Isaac & Carver are again players here..
don't miss out this one after u complete the main story...and this one is max 2.5hrs long so Njoy 

*Note:* Please continue from the last save of main story..don't start with new game for this DLC (coz it will be too tough to complete)


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Also
> Completed Dead Space 3: Awakened (DLC)
> *Rating: 8/10*
> 
> ...



thanks for the point. I'm yet to buy the DLC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> thanks for the point. I'm yet to buy the DLC.


u completed the main story?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u completed the main story?



Yeah. I did so online. got stuck in one place and had to get someone by my side to complete the mission.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

On Chapter 9 of DS2. Will start as soon as soon as I finish DS2.


----------

